# Frameless Mounting?



## keith204

Say I have a few 8x12's I want mounted (yes 8x12's not 8x10's).  I don't want to frame them, but I do want to add matting to them.

Forget that...I don't know what I want.  Simply, it stinks to have to buy a frame for each picture I have, and frames seem to take away from the pic.  So, I'd like to figure out some frameless way to mount an image...even if it's using some type of matting.  Really, I'm after a way to hang photos in our living room without much glare (from the glass) and without spending money on frames.

Any ideas on how to mount images with matting framelessly?

Or, is this stupid?


----------



## Big Mike

Some labs can have your images laminated to a piece of foam core board, or even a solid wood backing.  

You could have them printed on canvas and even have them made into a gallery wrap.

You could use high quality, low reflection glass for your framed photos.

There are lots of options.


----------



## ann

you could use "swiss clips". they will hold the backboard, window and glass together without the typical frame.


----------



## bellavita64

If you are really looking for low-cost solutions, I saw something in a home decorating mag that might work. I just don't remember all of the details. I remember they took 1x1s and nailed them to make a "frame". Don't worry about doing any fancy miter corners; just make sure the corners are square. Then stretch material over the "frame" and staple it tight on the back. They used a light neutral linen fabric that looked really nice. Then just use double-stick tape (make sure it is archival-safe!) and mount your pics on the "frames". No glare. Hopefully you are able to flesh out these very skimpy directions into something that makes sense. It isn't a long-term solution, but might tide you over until you are ready/able to invest in frames. If you get enough material so that all of them match, you can hang them in a symmetrical pattern (4 across, 4 down) and it looks pretty neat. 8 x 10 is not really large enough to be considered wall art, and neither is 8 x 12. But a grouping of them could make the impact you are looking for. Hope this helps, because I don't think I have ever seen an 8x12 frame!


----------



## keith204

bellavita64 said:


> If you are really looking for low-cost solutions, I saw something in a home decorating mag that might work. I just don't remember all of the details. I remember they took 1x1s and nailed them to make a "frame". Don't worry about doing any fancy miter corners; just make sure the corners are square. Then stretch material over the "frame" and staple it tight on the back. They used a light neutral linen fabric that looked really nice. Then just use double-stick tape (make sure it is archival-safe!) and mount your pics on the "frames". No glare. Hopefully you are able to flesh out these very skimpy directions into something that makes sense. It isn't a long-term solution, but might tide you over until you are ready/able to invest in frames. If you get enough material so that all of them match, you can hang them in a symmetrical pattern (4 across, 4 down) and it looks pretty neat. 8 x 10 is not really large enough to be considered wall art, and neither is 8 x 12. But a grouping of them could make the impact you are looking for. Hope this helps, because I don't think I have ever seen an 8x12 frame!


 
Thats some good advice, thanks.

Maybe custom-making something will be my best bet.  As for 8x12 frames, there is a custom framing outlet place (I believe the biggest on ebay) about 8 mils from where I live.  Their prices are cheaper than walmart, and the quality is better.  That's where i'd get the frames for 8x12's.  8x12 is just so much better, because it is the same as the picture taken with my 40D...it comes out exactly like I wanted it.

I'll try to whip something up with my tools...it won't really hurt, and it will be fun to see what comes about.


----------



## tarpleyg

Check out mpix.com .  They have a few different options that you may like.

Greg


----------



## MACollum

I got some little hanger things from Hobby Lobby to mount a matted picture (without frame) on my daughter's wall. She destroys everything so I didn't want to frame it. I just matted it and stuck one of those things on the back and hung it. They're like plastic versions of the metal things you put on the back of a frame to hang it, and they're self-adhesive.


----------



## keith204

MACollum said:


> I got some little hanger things from Hobby Lobby to mount a matted picture (without frame) on my daughter's wall. She destroys everything so I didn't want to frame it. I just matted it and stuck one of those things on the back and hung it. They're like plastic versions of the metal things you put on the back of a frame to hang it, and they're self-adhesive.




haha.. hey that's exactly what i'm looking for, I'll stop by there and see what happens.

Oh, and your daughter... the way you described her I can picture her on the cover of a crazy anime magazine titled:  "Lucy, the Destroyer of Frames!"  You'll have to tell her boyfriend the same thing (destroys everything) when your daughter starts dating.

but thanks for the advice!


----------



## Bobby Ironsights

keith204 said:


> _Any ideas on how to mount images with matting framelessly?_
> 
> _Or, is this stupid?[/_quote]
> 
> Dude!
> 
> Dry mount tissue.
> 
> Don't re-invent the wheel.:mrgreen:


----------



## keith204

Bobby Ironsights said:


> keith204 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Any ideas on how to mount images with matting framelessly?_
> 
> _Or, is this stupid?[/_quote]
> 
> Dude!
> 
> Dry mount tissue.
> 
> Don't re-invent the wheel.:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dry Mount Tissue?  Wha?  Sounds fun...can you explain?
Click to expand...


----------



## Bobby Ironsights

keith204 said:


> Bobby Ironsights said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dry Mount Tissue? Wha? Sounds fun...can you explain?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...you wanna be spoonfed? Alrighty, I'm feeling generous, and It's as good an excuse as any for a ten minute break from studying _The_ _Sociology of Law_.
> 
> For over a century now, photographers have used a process called dry mounting. A "sandwich" of types is made with a piece of mat board backing, dry mount tissue, your photograph and an onionskin paper, or release paper.
> 
> The print is "ironed" to the backing and mounted. The onionskin prevents the face of the print being damaged by the iron. This is true to some extent but the face of the iron should be new and polished, or, in the modern era, most amateurs use a teflon faced iron.
> 
> **_Professionals and dedicated amateurs with space generally invest in a dry mount press, a heated press which applies even pressure and precisely calibrated heat to the entire mat/tissue/board/paper combo with a heated rubber face_**
> 
> To see what the finished product should look like, visit any art gallery, or even just stop by the local university and look on the wall nearest the photolab. Frames provide excellent protection, and are favoured in museums (with clear, water white, clean, UV-resistant glass) and homes (dirty float glass with the faint green tint) alike, but are not the traditional format for displaying a photographic print.
> 
> Dry mounting allows for greater clarity, eliminates the reflection of glass and allows for the full texture of fine photographic paper to show itself. It's also the traditional way to make a proper portfolio (using single weight matboard).
> 
> here's a link with basic details on the actual process.
> 
> http://www.getnet.com/~gstewart/photo_mounting_101.htm
> 
> p.s.
> Who's your Daddy?....that's right....I'm your Daddy!
Click to expand...


----------



## keith204

thanks, daddy!


----------



## otterbox

For an 8 x 12 it shouldn't be too expensive to upload it online and order it on canvas. Probably around $30-40? I agree, traditional frames are really ugly.


----------



## CCericola

I did a quick google and found this:

Art Depot Online - The Alternative to Art Framing

You can also dry mount on matte board. But the average matte board at your local store is flimsy. I like the thicker matte board from places like Pearls or Utrecht. You can get thick, acid free mattes. Several pieces can be dry mounted together to get the thickness you want. The problem is dry mounting can be expensive.  Take a look around for art centers that have dark rooms you can pay to use. They often have professional dry mounting equipment to use. Frame stores may also dry mount for you at a reduced cost if you supply the materials.


----------



## KevinPutman

4 year old thread, what?


----------



## ann

so it seems and in all that time, no one mentioned swiss clips to avoid the frame, but will include the backboard and window.


----------



## Speckles

Dear lord.  Another thread reviver.


----------



## KmH

2007 thread.

Dry/wet mounting is not archival (the mat board cannot be removed so it can be replaced without destroying the print).

The highest quality mat or mat board materials (acid and lignin-free) are made from 100% cotton, and are known as museum board.

Lesser grades of mat board are made, in whole or in part, using wood products. Wood is acidic and has lignin.

Visit Mat (picture framing) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Most foamcore has issues with out-gassing and is also acidic.

Not all canvas, is in fact canvas. Cheap canvas is actuallya type of plastic.


----------



## otterbox

otterbox said:


> For an 8 x 12 it shouldn't be too expensive to upload it online and order it on canvas. Probably around $30-40? I agree, traditional frames are really ugly.


 
I just made an order on posterjack.ca (Canvas prints <--- link to canvas print page). It was a bit pricey but it was in Canadian $$. Not sure if they ship to the US, they probably do, but the camera shop I usually go to recommended it. Their quality looks pretty good and I think I've heard of them before too so hopefully my print will get here safe and sound


----------

